# Ugly tile bathrooms & fixtures - help!



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

dim lighting?


----------



## inarut (Oct 26, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Thanks a lot!! I'm going to change all the bulbs to night light bulbs right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitchen sinks (Oct 22, 2007)

Black would definitely compliment with tan. The color hospital green will likely work out if you match it with the same hue in a different shade like jungle green and tropical rain forest while yellow blends nicely with dark brown and orange and lastly don't forget the dim lighting! :thumbup:

good luck!


----------



## inarut (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you.!! I like your green ideas.. We've been wracking our brains trying to figure out how to downplay the green... might as well just work with it, huh? Thank you so much...


----------

